# louis vuitton coach and gucci fabric by the yard



## acefabric

New fabrics added today!! Check the new arrivals section for suedes

http://www.acefabric.com

NEW ITEM OCTOBER 8TH BLACK AND GOLD LOUIS VUITTON VINYL</span>[/b]


----------



## acefabric

We are looking for distributors willing to make some money and get the fabric on the low. You will also be selling the suede LV and we will soon have the louis vuitton denim and cherry monogram vinyl. Ostrich and gator will be here in the next 3 weeks as well. If you are interested go to our site and email us for more information.

www.AceFabric.com


----------



## acefabric

I wanted to also add we do ship world wide. We have been getting alot of emails on this recently.
Thanks


----------



## ice64berg

IS THAT 25 DOLLAR PER SQUARE YARD .. (CAPS MY BAD) 

or is that per linear yard...and how wide is the whatchawanna call it


----------



## acefabric

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 12 2005, 06:27 PM
> *IS THAT 25 DOLLAR PER SQUARE YARD .. (CAPS MY BAD)
> 
> or is that per linear yard...and how wide is the whatchawanna call it
> [snapback]3402380[/snapback]​*


No its 58" wide and 36" tall per yard. The 58" always stays the 36" changes by the amount you order. That was a good question though.


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jul 13 2005, 03:18 AM
> *No its 58" wide and 36" tall per yard. The 58" always stays the 36" changes by the amount you order. That was a good question though.
> [snapback]3404277[/snapback]​*


 and one more question is that material water proofed laminated like competetiors


----------



## crazystyle78

are the gator and ostr. gonna be round the same price as the lv vinyl?


----------



## acefabric

*ice64berg* No sorry we dont laminate the materials.

*crazystyle78* Im not quite sure exactly what they will be running I have to figure exactly what its going to cost and shipping.
Thanks Cappa www.acefabric.com


----------



## acefabric

ttt


----------



## 13/7

O


----------



## acefabric

> _Originally posted by 13/7_@Jul 17 2005, 02:03 AM
> *O
> [snapback]3424441[/snapback]​*


Really?


----------



## acefabric

Heres some pics of the interior Im doing in the shops bubble. We do do interiors anystyle not just the fabrics we sell on our website. So if your in the tampa area and need your interior done hit us up.

B4 and after


----------



## FlipFlopBox

can u get me bandana print by the yard???? lemme know


----------



## acefabric

I think I can, Ill have to check for you. What color? and how many yards?


----------



## acefabric

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 21 2005, 06:32 PM
> *can u get me bandana print by the yard???? lemme know
> [snapback]3451609[/snapback]​*


Still want it


----------



## acefabric

tttt


----------



## acefabric

Best prices


----------



## acefabric

ttt


----------



## Alex1

Can you get diamond plate vinly?


----------



## acefabric

No Im sorry I dont carry that, I can get it but it might be easier for you tot something like that from steve here. If you want some LV or something on that line that no one else even has the colors in I can help you there. :biggrin:


----------



## acefabric

53.00 per yard.

Louis Vuitton Denim. Just in Friday August 5th.
You will not be able to find this anywhere else.


----------



## acefabric

tttt


----------



## acefabric

New fabrics added today!! Check the new arrivals section for suedes

http://www.acefabric.com/


----------



## acefabric

top


----------



## Round2

thats LV with the cherry's is tight i might do my girls car in that


----------



## acefabric

LOL let me know.

*NEW ITEM OCTOBER 8TH BLACK AND GOLD LOUIS VUITTON VINYL*


----------



## acefabric

Ok here the 2 suedes I thought you might want or like the first is called cream 2nd is fawn the colors are a little off due to the flash etc on the camera. If you like give me a call back and I will set your order up.
Thanks

Oh and this is set up for a specific lay it low member

cream
[attachmentid=307742]


fawn
[attachmentid=307743]


----------



## acefabric

tttttttt


----------



## ShajaMN

Link doesn't seem to be working


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by ShajaMN_@Jan 22 2007, 01:42 AM~7051881
> *Link doesn't seem to be working
> *




I STILL GET IT


----------



## kyle22

how much for coach vinyl and do you have it in blue or grey pm me


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by kyle22_@Jan 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7054927
> *how much for coach vinyl and do you have it in blue or grey pm me
> *




they never made coach vinyl


----------



## kyle22

ok well whatever my girl wants coach for coupe deville in either blue or grey 
and i was thinking about the gold and brown or whatever for my cutty


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by kyle22_@Jan 22 2007, 03:37 PM~7055808
> *ok well whatever my girl wants coach for coupe deville in either blue or grey
> and i was thinking about the gold and brown or whatever for my cutty
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by kyle22_@Jan 22 2007, 03:37 PM~7055808
> *ok well whatever my girl wants coach for coupe deville in either blue or grey
> and i was thinking about the gold and brown or whatever for my cutty
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kyle22

i dont know man didnt think it would be a pain in the ass to find the shit and it was only a idea for my cutt but i know thats what she wants in her caddy


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice

im lookin to get green and white gucci 3 yards


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MAN IT IS LIKE 2007, CAN WE JUST GET AWAY FROM THE LV, AND GUCCI INTERIORS. I MEAN THAT IS SOOOOOO OLD NOW, AND SO IS THE OSTRICH AND GATOR SKIN. PEOPLE JUST HAVE NOT IMAGINATION


----------



## 64cadillac

i was hoping that you could tell me what colors your gucci and lv comes in. get at with a reply please


----------



## bweiser

hey u got a line i can cal on im very interested
ur web site doesnt work 
im rarely on this site so hit me up with a email 
[email protected] 

brendan


----------



## benb321

i am looking for black and grey louis vuiton or gucci material please let me know if you have any


----------



## KrazyLac

WHAT HAPPENED TO ACEFABRIC.COM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tekolote760

X2


----------



## KrazyLac

IU JUST GOOOOOGLED IT ACEFABRIC.COM IS NOW FABRIC4LIFE.COM..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

does anyone know whats up with these guys or ever done business with them?


----------



## masgo

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jul 8 2005, 12:45 PM~3382642
> *New fabrics added today!! Check the new arrivals section for suedes
> 
> http://www.acefabric.com
> 
> NEW ITEM OCTOBER 8TH BLACK AND GOLD LOUIS VUITTON VINYL</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


I HAVE BEEN GOING AROUND IN CIRCLES TRYING TO FIND GUCCI FABRIC,CAN SOME1 HELP ME OUT PLEASE. MOST WEBSITES DON'T EVEN WORK


----------

